# HAND MADE - FULL CUSTOM - DOG JEWELS



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Greetings gang!!
After making a necklace for Goldie's Tico to thank her for offering me a sweater for my piku, I realised maybe some of you out there could want custom jewels for their dogs.
There is a very neat bead boutique near where I live where even top designers that are well known go at.

I must admit it's indeed more expensive then the beads you can find at Wal-Mart, but sometimes, don't we all overpay a little to provide our lil'ones exclusive stuff?

Tico's, for an exemple, is worth about 20$ can (aprox 16.98usd):
- clasp: 0.99
-wood beads: 4.99
-sterling silver dangling letter (T): 9.95
-dog bead: 2.00
-glass bead: 0.99
-waxed cord: 0.99

Check out the picures. 
She wanted something with lime green to match his leash.

If anyone is interested, I will start taking requests.
Soon I will launch a website, where I will be able to show past things I have done and also available beads, etc.

For the moment I do have a somewhat big inventory of beads, but I can buy anything to suit your needs.
Tell me what kind of beads (plastic, wood, metal, etc)
Style (if you have any particular idea maybe)
Full names or initials in sterling silver letters is possible, 
costs me 9.95 each. There are also less expensive kind of letters that are carved into lil blocks.
Colors.
Materials (ex I can add leather straps, chains, anything!)
faux pearls or diamonds
chamrs
etc etc etc
there is INFINITY of choices!!

I could totally also make matching jewelry for the pet owners!
That can be cute!!
Anways...
You can PM me, so we can discuss it!

Have fun all!
Thanks for looking!
:wave:  :king:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I love the doggy charm!   :lol:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha, so far 1 people said yes and 2 people said no. :shock: :lol: 
Bah, I guess not everyone spends a lot on their dogs, its normal...
I will wait and see what results are after a lil while, to see if its even worth to start a website to sell some!!

Glad you like it Goldie! It was made with lots of care and love heehee! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think its very creative- if it read the whole name id probably love it evan more. It works out around 15 pounds in the uk which aint bad at all at all! :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I think its a neat idea--but my dogs dont wear collar bcause they stay in the house all the time--and my Maddy hates anything around her neck--it nice though :wave:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> I think its a neat idea--but my dogs dont wear collar bcause they stay in the house all the time--and my Maddy hates anything around her neck--it nice though :wave:


Thank you very much! Its not a colar tho, its really just an accessory to look cute!! 
I know its drives a lot of dogs nuts, I hope some still will wear!!
 :wave:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I let my little man wear my bracelet sometimes. He looks so cute in it. I would buy one. I guess my only concern is if it is safe.

I love it! I think you would do well. I understand about the bead thing, my mom makes jewlry. Maybe you could make some nice "expensive" ones and some cheaper wal-mart ones! :lol:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

so cute!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i have to admit, when i saw this post...i thought it was ridiculous to pay 20$ for a beaded collar thingy.....but then i went to buy some beads for bobo and BOY....20 isnt that much! lol...

anyways...i think u did a great job!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

tik0z said:


> i have to admit, when i saw this post...i thought it was ridiculous to pay 20$ for a beaded collar thingy.....but then i went to buy some beads for bobo and BOY....20 isnt that much! lol...
> 
> anyways...i think u did a great job!


Yes. I did *not* buy crap. If people took the time to read my post, I put all I bought and the prices of each.
Just alone, the dangling charm is *sterling silver* therefor 9.95 itself.

I am glad it made you want to make one and at same time realize that 
20$ is very average.
And PLUS, 20$ is what I *paid*... I wouldn't even make *any* profit!!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I think you have a wonderful idea. You did a great job. Zeus wears a collar just for identification purposes should he ever get out. He always wears a harness when we go walking. What is the cord material? My only concern would be if it got snagged or he somehow got his paw in it, would it break and the beads would be everywhere? I have young children so that would be an issue with me, plus Zeus is just like a baby and likes to put everything in his mouth.

Great job! I hope the business takes off for you.


----------

